
Nelson Mandela, South African Icon of Peaceful Resistance, Has Dead - sethbannon
http://www.nytimes.com/2013/12/06/world/africa/nelson-mandela.html
======
vorg
The other link,
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6857511](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6857511)
, is older by 4 minutes, has been voted up much more, and points to the BBC
version of the story. I can't even access this NYTimes version, in part
because of the Great Firewall, but also because nytimes.com enforces a monthly
limit of 10 or 20 stories on its website. Best go with the freely available
story.

------
classicsnoot
Good night, Sweet Prince.

